# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Habéis sido buenos?

## perdiguera

Aunque la mercadotecnia y las multinacionales apoyan al sajón, para mí continúan siendo los Reyes Magos los mejores repartidores de ilusión del mundo. Más ahora que el Papa ha dicho que venían de Andalucía. Aunque no me cuadra lo del oro el incienso y la mirra, ya que por Andalucía no suele haber mucho de eso.
Bueno a lo que iba, ¿que os han traído los Reyes?
A mí me han traído los 1001 discos que hay que escuchar antes de morir en forma de libro.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Luján

De momento nada. Aún no hemos abierto los regalos. Pero este año no hay con qué. Nuestros Reyes están en crisis.

Eso sí, el Olentzero canario me ha traído cinco libros.


Nuestros Reyes, desde hace 2 años y por muchos más, ha sido Luna.

----------


## FEDE

Por aquí con la crisis no han llegado todavía.

Me ha dicho mi mujer que vienen con retraso, porque estan esperando las rebajas.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

> Eso sí, el Olentzero canario me ha traído cinco libros.


Canario? :Confused: 

Yo, aunque nací y viví muchos años en zona del Olentzero, siempre he sido fiel a los Reyes Magos, sin ninguna predilección especial. Eso, si, este año he sido bueno y vinieron por adelantado (y se acumalaron a cumpleaños, Papa Noel, Santo ...) y me trajeron:

con varios accesorios

----------


## REEGE

A nosotros nos han echado el bautismo de Álex y un día inolvidable!! Regalos como que no está la cosa para muchos pero la salud y un buen día en compañia de la familia es el mejor regalo que se puede pedir. Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

A mi me han traído un cd de música, todo el presupuesto se lo han llevado los peques.

----------


## Luján

> Canario?
> 
> Yo, aunque nací y viví muchos años en zona del Olentzero, siempre he sido fiel a los Reyes Magos, sin ninguna predilección especial. Eso, si, este año he sido bueno y vinieron por adelantado (y se acumalaron a cumpleaños, Papa Noel, Santo ...) y me trajeron:
> [...]
> con varios accesorios


Canario, sí. Porque fueron mis padres los que, desde Canarias, trajeron sus regalos.

Comenté lo del olentzero para decir que no hay que irse a las américas para buscar a un gordo barrigón que vive en Finlandia para que traiga cosas el 25. Nos basta con un carbonero que tallaba juguetes. Lo curioso es que después de que los niños le llamen cabezón, aún les dé los juguetes.


Al final, los reyes se han confundido. Han dejado aquí regalos para Sevilla, Pamplona, Badalona y Vinaroz, pero ninguno para Sagunto. Debe ser que la estrella estaba juguetona.

----------


## tescelma

> Canario, sí. Porque fueron mis padres los que, desde Canarias, trajeron sus regalos.
> 
> Comenté lo del olentzero para decir que no hay que irse a las américas para buscar a un gordo barrigón que vive en Finlandia para que traiga cosas el 25. Nos basta con un carbonero que tallaba juguetes. Lo curioso es que después de que los niños le llamen cabezón, aún les dé los juguetes.
> ...


Entendido pues. Es que no entendía el sentido de la frase, pero me ha quedado claro.

----------


## Luján

> Entendido pues. Es que no entendía el sentido de la frase, pero me ha quedado claro.


Ya, me faltaron unas comillas o algo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí, se han portado demasiado bien para como está la cosa.
Por La Puebla pasaron el día 5. Allí, es tradición que conforme pasa la cabalgata por la puerta de las casas, van dejando los regalos. Allí ropa y tres juegos para la Play Station 2.

Y por aquí, un par de libros (El Hobbit y el Señor de los Anillos Parte 1), un par de juegos de la Wii, uno para mí propio, y otro compartido con mi hermano; un par de películas y una serie.
Vamos que no me puedo quejar.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Queridos Reyes magos este año me he portado muy bien....., así empecé la carta y me han traído un microtómo, se usa para cortar en capas muy finas las muestras para ser observada en el microscopio.





Todavía no lo he estrenado, todo se andará.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## jlois

Por esta zona norteña los reyes más que haberme dejado un obsequio, me han dejado una factura por el arreglo de la bomba de inyección de mi Xantia de 832 eurazos, iva incluido , que serán todo lo reyes que puedan ser pero el iva es el iva. Así que ... el mejor regalo es la salud, el trabajo y el continuar por aquí, que ya es todo un logro tal como van las cosas, jejeje. 
Me alegro por todo aquello que os hayan podido traer vuestros reyes particulares.

----------


## frfmfrfm

José Luis, yo he puesto el regalo, como piense en las facturas cojo la depre.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo tampoco me puedo quejar... una webcam para mi página web, para observar el cielo y el estado del tiempo en Hellín, un libro de meteorología y un telescopio.

Ya ire poniendo fotos de este pequeño telescopio en su hilo correspondiente...

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Canario?
> 
> Yo, aunque nací y viví muchos años en zona del Olentzero, siempre he sido fiel a los Reyes Magos, sin ninguna predilección especial. Eso, si, este año he sido bueno y vinieron por adelantado (y se acumalaron a cumpleaños, Papa Noel, Santo ...) y me trajeron:
> 
> con varios accesorios


Nos han traido casi lo mismo. A mi me trajeron la Canon EOS 650D (Es un modelo un pelín mas nuevo que el tuyo) pero aún así, la 600D sigue siendo un gran regalo. Disfruta de la cámara como haré yo con la mía.
Por lo demas... A mi me han dejado algo de dinero, una bolsita de Conguitos  :Big Grin: , un libro y unas cuerdas para la guitarra. Mi hermano pequeño esta a la espera de que le llegue una tablet, ya que parece que a los reyes se les cayó por el camino  :Big Grin: .

Espero que hayáis pasado todos una gran Navidad a pesar de la crisis, y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO 2013, con un poco de retraso  :Embarrassment: ........

Saludos Cordiales

----------


## Luján

Eso de los reyes atrasados....

En casa decimos que a Baltasar lo han retenido en Inmigración  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Al mío lo han detenido por lo menos durante seis meses.
La Sony que esperaba se ha quedado con Baltasar hasta el verano.

----------


## Luján

¿Y eso? ¿La has pedido especial a fábrica?


La cámara no la conozco, pero la óptica es de lo mejor de lo mejor.

----------


## perdiguera

Es una cámara nueva de Sony, alfa 99 se llama, que salió en el otoño y tiene unas características de profesional. Por desgracia el precio y las unidades disponibles están es polos opuestos: caro y pocas.

----------


## tescelma

> Al mío lo han detenido por lo menos durante seis meses.
> La Sony que esperaba se ha quedado con Baltasar hasta el verano.


Vaya maquinorro, si me invitas a un café te la cambio por la mía (no me importa esperar hasta verano)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Vaya maquinorro, si me invitas a un café te la cambio por la mía (no me importa esperar hasta verano)


Pues llegará en el verano si puedo ahorrar para la fianza de Baltasar, aunque el niño ha ayudado algo no es bastante.

----------


## tescelma

> Nos han traido casi lo mismo. A mi me trajeron la Canon EOS 650D (Es un modelo un pelín mas nuevo que el tuyo) pero aún así, la 600D sigue siendo un gran regalo. Disfruta de la cámara como haré yo con la mía.
> ...
> 
> Saludos Cordiales


Pues estuve mucho tiempo pensando si merecía la pena pagar más por la 650D, al final no llegué a ninguna conclusión y opté por la 600D por cuestiones monetarias  :Frown: . Ahora casi me arrepiento, aunque el tema económico era un hándicap importante. La primera decepción me la llevé cuando fui a grabar vídeo y me di cuenta que no tiene enfoque continuo como la 650D. En fin, habrá que acostumbrarse al enfoque manual o tomas fijas, sin que el objeto se desplace demasiado, no se, ya iré probando. Aunque la verdad es que, aunque la quiero más para fotos que para vídeo, elegí ésta porque hacía vídeos FullHD progresivo.

Hasta ahora solo he realizado una tanda de fotos de interés, que son las que colgué en el hilo de Ricobayo (embalse bajo 2012): http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...icobayo/page10. La verdad es que como era mi primer contacto con una reflex digital, tiré cuatro fotos por toma con parámetros diferentes (Auto+, CA, P y Av) en jpg (todavía no me he metido con el raw); y hay una diferencia tremenda, al final me quedé con las de Av.

Bueno, ya me contarás como te va con la 650D para que se me caiga la baba al igual que el "maquinoro" de perdiguera, la has visto?.

SALUDOS

SALUDOS y a tirar fotos sin parar

----------

